# weekday games around kent/surrey



## Oddsocks (Jan 30, 2012)

due to being part time for the next few weeks, im available for a few midweek games, if anyone is looking for a hack midweek around north/west kent, surrey of sussex, drop me a pm.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2012)

I usually play on a Wednesday afternoon and would happily travel to play. You are welcome to my place but its an hour + from your place. I am happy to meet in the middle


Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			due to being part time for the next few weeks, im available for a few midweek games, if anyone is looking for a hack midweek around north/west kent, surrey of sussex, drop me a pm.
		
Click to expand...

  Unfortunately, your availability has clashed with the coldest spell of weather for the last 12 months. Smiffy is in hibernation.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 31, 2012)

i thought you had bigger minerals than that smiffy, check your pms.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately, your availability has clashed with the coldest spell of weather for the last 12 months. Smiffy is in hibernation.
		
Click to expand...


At least there's no fog forecast for tomorrow!


Chris


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2012)

chrisd said:



			At least there's no fog forecast for tomorrow!


Chris
		
Click to expand...

That is not funny.:rant:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2012)

richart said:



			That is not funny.:rant:
		
Click to expand...


Sorry


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			i thought you had bigger minerals than that smiffy
		
Click to expand...

You know what thought did don't you?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 31, 2012)

yup, got me out in a 3 ball where we will all discuss how much of a woosie you are.... 

smiffy the fair weather golfer.... oh dear!


----------



## Pants (Jan 31, 2012)

Where are you playing guys?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 31, 2012)

check your pm's pants.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			smiffy the fair weather golfer.... oh dear!

Click to expand...

You forgot the "warm".
:smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			You forgot the "warm".
:smirk:
		
Click to expand...


C'mon you tart, get out of bed and join us!


You know it makes sense!


Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2012)

Chris I'm sure I read somewhere that he's got to do the hoovering. The weather is just an excuse.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

chrisd said:



			C'mon you tart, get out of bed and join us!   You know it makes sense!   Chris
		
Click to expand...

    Not a hope in hell Chris. Sorry mate. xxxx


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Chris I'm sure I read somewhere that he's got to do the hoovering. The weather is just an excuse.
		
Click to expand...

   My days of going out in freezing conditions have gone. Call me what you like, fair weather golfer, poof, tart. I worry not a jot. I will do a little housework and then drive over to Crowborough to hand in my membership application. I'll have the heater on in the car, listening to my Val Doonican CD. Each to his own


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			My days of going out in freezing conditions have gone. Call me what you like, fair weather golfer, poof, tart. I worry not a jot. I will do a little housework and then drive over to Crowborough to hand in my membership application. I'll have the heater on in the car, listening to my Val Doonican CD. Each to his own 











Click to expand...


Do you also call yourself Amanda on here?


(Sorry to the real Amanda cos I know she would be suited and booted and dead keen for a round)



Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2012)

He often refers to a lady called Samantha, I assume that's what he calls himself when he's feeling a bit.......er....... Soft!


----------



## Snelly (Feb 1, 2012)

I am up for a game.  Let me know when you might be playing.

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi snelly

Me, Scottjd and Chrisd played westerham this afternoon....... Boy was it cold! As soon as the next midweek game is arranged I'll drop you a pm


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Hi snelly

Me, Scottjd and Chrisd played westerham this afternoon....... Boy was it cold! As soon as the next midweek game is arranged I'll drop you a pm
		
Click to expand...

Out of 18 holes, how many had mats on them????


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2012)

10, but a good percentage were new AstroTurf style that you could get a tee into so not bad at all,


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			10, but a good percentage were new AstroTurf style that you could get a tee into so not bad at all,
		
Click to expand...

Only 10???? They must have sorted the drainage at last!
:mmm:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2012)

I think more preserving the tee's.Conditions were tuff with a very strong cold wind, not many drives up around the 300 yard mark


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I think more preserving the tee's.Conditions were tuff with a very strong cold wind, not many drives up around the 300 yard mark
		
Click to expand...

I'm really glad I didn't come then. I would have only made you feel inadequate 
:thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2012)

As always mate 

We did question a couple of times whether you had made the right choice, but general thoughts were that you was just a big minge!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2012)

A tough day today at Westerham but I have to say thanks to Scott for entertaining us at his place and also to him and Oddsocks for a great day out.

They were really kind in putting my tees in the ground and getting my ball out of the cup and pointing me in the right direction - given my advancing years. They said they would give me some extra shots but I couldn't remember how many or on which holes and matron has told me not to worry as I'm now back at the home!

Cheers guys !

Oh by the way Smiffy - you really are a big woosie!


Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2012)

Well what can I say Chris. Scott wasn't up for giving you shots but given the situation with the socket upgrade it was the least we could do. Can't believe with 20 shots you only managed that poor haul 

On another note, can you get matron to change your pills, no tees are that special that you can't lose the odd one, and no shots are ever flapjack-tastic:rofl:

I'm now off to the range to see if I can get more than 145 out of my 3w:fore:

Also a big thanks to Scott for the invite, but as a side note as the host you are also responsible for sorting the weather ..."brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm now off to the range to see if I can get more than 145 out of my 3w:fore:
		
Click to expand...




Given what I've seen today, i would save the ball tokens!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Was good to meet up today, bit embarrassing to come last but I guess none of our scores were great but at least we got 18 in (well it did take in excess of 5 hours ).

Hope to see you both soon although I can't imagine braving that low a temperature again !!


Oddsocks said:



			I'm now off to the range to see if I can get more than 145 out of my 3w:fore:
		
Click to expand...

You will have to really get a good swing on it to reach 145 mate...... as someone said today 'it is clear that his expectations of shot distance FAR outweigh his abilities' :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			You will have to really get a good swing on it to reach 145 mate...... as someone said today 'it is clear that his expectations of shot distance FAR outweigh his abilities' :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Cheers for today Scott!


What an unkind comment, there really are some nasty people about!


Chris


----------



## Pants (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm *really* gutted that work commitments prevented me from joining you guys today.  

10 winter mats, creaming 180 yd drives, 5 hour round, minus temperatures.  

:whoo::whoo:


Smiffy is a big girl's blouse and, at times, I love my job. :rofl:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Pants said:



			I'm *really* gutted that work commitments prevented me from joining you guys today.  

10 winter mats, creaming 180 yd drives, 5 hour round, minus temperatures. 

:whoo::whoo:


Smiffy is a big girl's blouse and, at times, I love my job. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The 5 hour round included a pretty long pit stop after 9, it was hard to get em back out after sitting in front of a log fire !!!


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2012)

Why the 5 hour round. Surely there was no one else playing today to hold you up ?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2012)

richart said:



			Why the 5 hour round.
		
Click to expand...



Thats was pretty quick. Have you seen the state of Oddsocks and Scottjd1??? 


I thought I had been invited as a 1st aider!!


Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			General thoughts were that you was just a big minge!
		
Click to expand...

I've got to be honest, that is one of the nicest things anyone has ever said about me.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2012)

richart said:



			Why the 5 hour round. Surely there was no one else playing today to hold you up ?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty simple rich, we were stuck behind a slow group for the front 9, had a 30 min break to defrost after nine, and had to keep waiting for chris to find he's white ball in the snow or he's tees after every drive 

Smiffy, glad you took the compliment as intended 

Scott..... All I can say is that comment is noted and shank into the first green was more enjoyable than I let on


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Scott..... All I can say is that comment is noted and shank into the first green was more enjoyable than I let on 

Click to expand...

That wasnt a shank mate, I was playing for position, its better to approach from that side as it takes all the trouble out of play......


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			and had to keep waiting for chris to find he's white ball in the snow or he's tees after every drive 


Scott..... All I can say is that comment is noted and shank into the first green was more enjoyable than I let on 

Click to expand...


To be fair OS you only walked to where my drives finished and then walked back towards the tee to find your own ball!




Scottjd1 said:



			That wasnt a shank mate, I was playing for position, its better to approach from that side as it takes all the trouble out of play...... 

Click to expand...


Nothing like local course knowledge eh Scott!



Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2012)

chrisd said:



			To be fair OS you only walked to where my drives finished and then walked back towards the tee to find your own ball!

Chris
		
Click to expand...

Im going right off this forum.......:blah:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Im going right off this forum.......:blah:
		
Click to expand...


Funny really, everyone leaves with a handshake and kind words and then a few hours later we are slagging each other off like mad.

Although to be fair, Scott did commit the heinous crime of trying to blag the honour once!!!    


Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Funny really, everyone leaves with a handshake and kind words and then a few hours later we are slagging each other off like mad.

Although to be fair, Scott did commit the heinous crime of trying to blag the honour once!!!    


Chris
		
Click to expand...

did he.... the cheak of it... 
oh hang on that was me....:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			oh hang on that was me....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


If only Harry Redknapp was as easy to wring a confession out of!!    :whoo:


Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2012)

Shame you couldn't wrestle free shots as easy though ay


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 2, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Funny really, everyone leaves with a handshake and kind words and then a few hours later we are slagging each other off like mad.

Chris
		
Click to expand...

I seem to recall slagging you both off, continuosly all day!!! And also getting plenty back. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			I seem to recall slagging you both off, continuosly all day!!! And also getting plenty back. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


So good to be young and have a memory!



Chris


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 2, 2012)

chrisd said:



			So good to be young and have a memory!



Chris
		
Click to expand...

Do you remember 'Shot of the Day'?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Do you remember 'Shot of the Day'?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I remember it!:thup:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Do you remember 'Shot of the Day'?
		
Click to expand...




Oddsocks said:



			Oh I remember it!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Shame you didnt see it :rofl:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2012)

Nope but my score card did, although I think my birdie on 8 was just as good


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Nope but my score card did, although I think my birdie on 8 was just as good
		
Click to expand...

18 points on the front 9 in those conditions mate was a bit tasty....


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2012)

Just a Shame I melted after defrosting and couldn't keep it going


----------



## Bratty (Feb 2, 2012)

So come on then. What was shot of the day? And what were the scores?

And how many fluke shots did Scott hit?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2012)

Scott's shot of the day was he's approach to 18, it was commentary golf!


----------



## Bratty (Feb 2, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Scott's shot of the day was he's approach to 18, it was commentary golf!
		
Click to expand...

So I assume it was better than his scuffed 3 wood last weekend that skimmed the water but ended up on the bank, dry?!?! :angry:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bratty said:



			So come on then. What was shot of the day? And what were the scores?

Oddsocks on the first fairway (but playing the second:whoo about 160 over the trees to have the ball skip and spin around the hole and rest at about 6 feet, no mean feat considering the greens were covered in frost and rock hard....

Chris crusied home in 28 points, OddS 26 and me 25 

And how many fluke shots did Scott hit? 

Click to expand...

None, just my usual jokey shank into the first, you know that shot I do to relax everyone and have a laugh 



Oddsocks said:



			Scott's shot of the day was he's approach to 18, it was commentary golf!
		
Click to expand...

That was funny !!!



Bratty said:



			So I assume it was better than his scuffed 3 wood last weekend that skimmed the water but ended up on the bank, dry?!?! :angry: 

Click to expand...

It was a Hybrid Si and i meant it to impress our temporary playing partners Dan and Jason!!!


----------



## Bratty (Feb 2, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			It was a Hybrid Si and i meant it to impress our temporary playing partners Dan and Jason!!!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it didn't work. Dan sent me a text saying that he never wanted to play even one hole with you ever again! :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2012)

28 points off 11 h/cap with a gammy leg in Siberian conditions, and no one can remember a "shot of the day" for me, was all the pain worth it I ask!




Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't refer to it as golf ..... It was survival hacking


----------

